# The Shepherd's Lament



## big brown horse (Oct 17, 2009)

*The Shepherd's Lament* 

Now I lay me down to sleep
  Exhausted by those doggone sheep;

My only wish is that I might
  Cause them not to lamb at night;

I wouldn't mind the occasional ewe,
  But lately it's more than just a few:

Back into bed, then up again,
  At two o'clock and four a.m.

They grunt and groan with noses high,
  And in between a mournful sigh,

We stand there watching nature work,
  Hoping there wont be a quirk:

A leg turned back, or even worse,
  A lamb that's coming in reverse.

But once they've lambed we're glad to see
  That their efforts didn't end in in tragedy.

There's no emotion so sublime
  As a ewe and lamb that's doing fine.

I'm often asked why I raise sheep,
  With all the work and loss of sleep;

The gratification gained at three a.m.
  From the birth of another baby lamb--

How can you explain, or even show?
  'Cause only a shepherd will ever know!

*by Dr. Darrell Salsbury, DVM*


----------



## cleo (Jan 29, 2010)

Isn't that true!


----------

